# Nathan Screene...



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Get in here You hench mother****er. Shame you fell in the drink.

Can't remember the guys username. Sure it was big nath or something like that!

NINJA WARRIOR!


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea I seen it and remembered his thread can't find it now though?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hes not on the forum anymore for being a sleazy cnut.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Didn't look particularly big with no grip! :lol:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Suicide grip is the only way mate, unless you're natty.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Suicide grip is the only way mate, unless you're natty.


 Natties have more sense .... annnnd they are naturally stronger.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Has anyone seen his Facebook ?? It's a very interesting read.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Natties have more sense .... annnnd they are naturally stronger.


 Naturally stronger but not actually stronger.

@Skye666 useless without a link.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Natties have more sense .... annnnd they are naturally stronger.


 Is there any proof of this? :tongue:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Naturally stronger but not* actually *stronger.


 Really.

I beg to differ going from my own experience  There will be exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Naturally stronger but not actually stronger.
> 
> @Skye666 useless without a link.


 Oh I'm rubbish at that technical stuff..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Is there any proof of this? :tongue:


 You still talk to me !


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Is there any proof of this? :tongue:


 Oh, and keep sending the pic's


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Oh, and keep sending the pic's


 Aww u liked the little yorkie :wub:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Aww u liked the little yorkie :wub:


 yeah, a little cutie


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Facebook


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sorry I don't do face book.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Sorry I don't do face book.


 Don't blame u ... I only do it on Sundays when I'm bored.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

There's better things to do when bored....


----------



## mjl1990 (Feb 1, 2016)

Wanted to know what you guys were talking about...

...

wow.

https://www.facebook.com/nathan.screene.73?fref=ts


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Clearly not a very bright lad.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Clearly not a very bright lad.


 Clearly a liar and a cheat.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow his ex seems a bit bitter


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

It's all Miss Ms fault


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

mrwright said:


> It's all Miss Ms fault


 Miss.moneypennys fault?

View attachment IMG_0094.JPG


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Savagery is off the charts


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

It ain't right to make such comments when us non Facebook users can't see!!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Don't worry mate it looks like drunk woman set it up. Can't make heads and tails of the situation, just a few text message screen shots in no particular order


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

jake87 said:


> Don't worry mate it looks like drunk woman set it up. Can't make heads and tails of the situation, just a few text message screen shots in no particular order


 Ha agreed.

a lot of screen shots of soppy comments


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Is this the same guy who was going to do the TV.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Is this the same guy who was going to do the TV.


 He was on last night.

or was he? Does he really exist? Do we exist? Am I a butterfly dreaming I'm human? What about that broken teapot in space?

So many questions!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

DappaDonDave said:


> He was on last night.
> 
> or was he? Does he really exist? Do we exist? Am I a butterfly dreaming I'm human? What about that broken teapot in space?
> 
> So many questions!


 Closer to the truth than we both realise, but as for you being a butterfly, in your dreams mate, I see you more as a housefly


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Closer to the truth than we both realise, but as for you being a butterfly, in your dreams mate, I see you more as a housefly


 The reflection on the window said it all...


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Some love right there.

Obviously she's taken over his FB account and changed the password.

To O.P You could drop him a txt :huh:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Some love right there.
> 
> Obviously she's taken over his FB account and changed the password.
> 
> ...


 Think they set that page up because apparently he was never on Facebook etc.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Closer to the truth than we both realise, but as for you being a butterfly, in your dreams mate, I see you more as a housefly


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Think they set that page up because apparently he was never on Facebook etc.


 was on a lot of dating sites though...considering a married man....but Fell Into a nice little honey pot I believe. Sticky mess.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> was on a lot of dating sites though...considering a married man....but Fell Into a nice little honey pot I believe. Sticky mess.


 Bet you are the proud creator of the fb page :lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Bet you are the proud creator of the fb page :lol:


 I thought miss Martinez set it up? Lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Cmon guys put two and two together

whatsapp sceenshot of golds gym Venice and miss M always bangs on about it? You guys dumb or what lol it's obvious as fukkk


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

zyphy said:


> Cmon guys put two and two together
> 
> whatsapp sceenshot of golds gym Venice and miss M always bangs on about it? You guys dumb or what lol it's obvious as fukkk


 Old news fam

Keep up


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks like the MIA members thread where it all came out has been shushed up :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Any links to this ninja warrior thing?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Bet you are the proud creator of the fb page :lol:


 No actually I'm not on fb....it was a Genious creation of another


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

You are loving the drama babs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jake87 said:


> You are loving the drama babs


 If ur talking to me sunshine I knew about the drama way before it hit UKM if I loved it that much in the way u think I do....I'd have told u all much sooner. U got me all twisted :thumbup1:

I'm not a huge fan of discussing folk who arnt here to defend themselves so I speak in general terms when I say this....any one who is married and sees another person on the sly deserves to be outed. Anyone who has a partner or is married and lies about that fact deserves to be outed. Anyone who cheats, lies and has kids is worse.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jake87 said:


> View attachment 138167


 I know...u had to find a picture because u can't communicate ....oh well.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

That would take effort


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

jake87 said:


> That would take effort


 Hit the fu**ing quote button once in a while. It won't hurt.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ooooosh, this fella is getting hit hard.

Seems like he really pissed off the wrong bird!!!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

her real name is carol? lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

dont agree with what he did but surely if she had searched his screen name and checked his insta/facebook etc. beforehand she'd have known not to take things any further.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

What nasty witch set this up then?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> dont agree with what he did but surely if she had searched his screen name and checked his insta/facebook etc. beforehand she'd have known not to take things any further.


 Apparently he wasn't on any social media for that very reason :lol:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

DappaDonDave said:


> Hit the fu**ing quote button once in a while. It won't hurt.


 Why? There were no other posts between Barbras and mine


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

IMO, those who decide to mess with the wrong person deserve whatever is coming to them.

Its all well and good saying that people should have to run 101 checks on others to see if they're lying sh1tbags but then where is the trust? This applies to both personal relationships and business relationships.

In this case, it seems that the guy tried to use a poor game plan against someone who was clearly smarter once she saw past the clinking armour.

Given that the guy chose to do what he did, he should 'take it like a man', family or no family. People should think before they do and take responsibility for their actions.

Good luck to those involved.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

jake87 said:


> Why? There were no other posts between Barbras and mine


 That reminds me of when I worked on a building site, a group of brickies would rock up in their LDV with 'Babs the fossil' written within the dust on it. Babs was the main brickies wife.


----------



## Wheat (Dec 29, 2016)

Im not on facebook, so whats this about member on here was on ninja warrior?was cheating on the wife and got caught out?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Wheat said:


> Im not on facebook, so whats this about member on here was on ninja warrior?was cheating on the wife and got caught out?


 He got caught cheating on the set of ninja warrior with another bloke who was also a contestant. His Mrs caught him backstage having a grope with the geeza. He had profiles on Grindr and other gay dating apps and was into cross dressing etc


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Wheat said:


> Im not on facebook, so whats this about member on here was on ninja warrior?was cheating on the wife and got caught out?


----------



## Wheat (Dec 29, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> He got caught cheating on the set of ninja warrior with another bloke who was also a contestant. His Mrs caught him backstage having a grope with the geeza. He had profiles on Grindr and other gay dating apps and was into cross dressing etc


 Standard ukm member?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Wheat said:


> Standard ukm member?


 Yep pretty much!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Slagface said:


> What nasty witch set this up then?


 Why is it nasty?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> dont agree with what he did but surely if she had searched his screen name and checked his insta/facebook etc. beforehand she'd have known not to take things any further.


 I don't think there was any social media accounts so as to avoid the inevitable. But there were lots of dating sites.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

A man goes for whores

Because his wife is fu**ing useless

:thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Looking at his wife's insta & he's f**ked up there. Shes pretty tidy :whistling:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Looking at his wife's insta & he's f**ked up there. Shes pretty tidy :whistling:


 Show the lads.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Show the lads.


 :nono: Bad taste ... leave the woman out of it. Don't you think she has had enough s**t in her life lately....!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> :nono: Bad taste ... leave the woman out of it. Don't you think she has had enough s**t in her life lately....!


 B)


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> :nono: Bad taste ... leave the woman out of it. Don't you think she has had enough s**t in her life lately....!


 and we got a New white knight


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

This is so sad, lol.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Very mature making a Facebook for the guy...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> and we got a New white knight


 Haha.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Why is it nasty?





BLUE(UK) said:


> IMO, those who decide to mess with the wrong person deserve whatever is coming to them.
> 
> Its all well and good saying that people should have to run 101 checks on others to see if they're lying sh1tbags but then where is the trust? This applies to both personal relationships and business relationships.
> 
> ...


 When you say those involved it's a girl on this site mind


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

zyphy said:


> I thought miss Martinez set it up? Lol


 That's who he was baw deep in was it not :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

todai said:


> When you say those involved it's a girl on this site mind


 I know who's involved, I just don't feel the need to spell it out for all and sundry I suppose.

I've no axe to grind with either of the parties personally but many guys(and girls) need to realise that lying to get what you want won't always end well.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> and we got a New white knight


 In England its called common decency .


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> In England its called common decency .


 Never heard of it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> In England its called common decency .


 sure, we all like that

until caught


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Why is it nasty?


 Yes this man did wrong by deceiving a woman. Yes he seems a bit of a nob.. but I don't think the man needs to be publicly ostracised on this mass scale. So the man did some playing. He does not deserve have his name and personal life dredged through the dirt forever. Anybody that ever Googles his name is going to see all this stuff.

But I know women get especially bloodthirsty when it comes to this kinda thing.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Never heard of it.


 Not much of it about nowadays....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> sure, we all like that
> 
> until caught


 Don't let the little head rule the big head!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I heard big nath tapped @Skye666 as well


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> I heard big nath tapped @Skye666 as well


 But he was up your bum as you were already in there waiting?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> dont agree with what he did but surely if she had searched his screen name and checked his insta/facebook etc. beforehand she'd have known not to take things any further.


 This is exactly why I have no social media and never have lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

todai said:


> That's who he was baw deep in was it not :lol:


 Yep idc about exposing who lol. Who gives a feck? It's funny at their expense lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

The fella always came across a a bit of a bell end on here. Got what was coming to him lmao


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

For those unaware

a fella who went by big nath on here had a lil thing going on with miss Martinez on here lol


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Oi oiiiiiiii

so I gather big nath banged miss martenez ****in lad Lol.

and some how he's actual gf found out.

lay out the gossip for me people.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> I heard big nath tapped @Skye666 as well


 No one has hit that in years, it's got teeth and a jaw like a pit bulls, and that's just the lady parts.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Yes this man did wrong by deceiving a woman. Yes he seems a bit of a nob.. but I don't think the man needs to be publicly ostracised on this mass scale. So the man did some playing. He does not deserve have his name and personal life dredged through the dirt forever. Anybody that ever Googles his name is going to see all this stuff.
> 
> But I know women get especially bloodthirsty when it comes to this kinda thing.


 Oh?? Well I think it wasn't so bad ....if I ever had a guy mess me about to the same level I can tell u now it would be far worse. Guys who have ur kind of opinion on such matters are generally just cheating liars themselves hence not seeing where the problem lies.

Women only get angry when messed about and lied to, it would be far simpler to just be honest...and in that case most women would just walk.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> I heard big nath tapped @Skye666 as well


 yep there were a few pm way back he was just putting out the feelers I think, nothing wrong with that but I wasn't interested I made it clear from the off. Not my flavour :tongue:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DTA said:


> Oi oiiiiiiii
> 
> so I gather big nath banged miss martenez ****in lad Lol.
> 
> ...


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/294883-mia-members/?do=embed


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

^ for the unaware


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zyphy said:


> This is exactly why I have no social media and never have lol


 So u can't get caught?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> ^ for the unaware


 Core mate just flicked back through this thread saw that Facebook f**k he got outed hard lmao. Brutal :thumb


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Oh?? Well I think it wasn't so bad ....if I ever had a guy mess me about to the same level I can tell u now it would be far worse. Guys who have ur kind of opinion on such matters are generally just cheating liars themselves hence not seeing where the problem lies.
> 
> Women only get angry when messed about and lied to, it would be far simpler to just be honest...and in that case most women would just walk.


 That's the problem when you try to 'generalise'.. you get get things wrong. I see very well where lies the problem.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> No one has hit that in years, it's got teeth and a jaw like a pit bulls, and that's just the lady parts.


 I wouldn't say 'no one' per se....I'd say no one on here for sure I will always have teeth and jaw like pit bull as long as I'm on here. Well spotted. :thumb


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Oh?? Well I think it wasn't so bad ....if I ever had a guy mess me about to the same level I can tell u now it would be far worse. Guys who have ur kind of opinion on such matters are generally just cheating liars themselves hence not seeing where the problem lies.
> 
> Women only get angry when messed about and lied to, it would be far simpler to just be honest...and in that case most women would just walk.


 Is it you're friend Mrs martinez that went messing with a married man? Interested to hear your view on that.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Deleted my wana bang comments. Learning from big nath lmao.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Is it you're friend Mrs martinez that went messing with a married man? Interested to hear your view on that.


 No I don't have any friends called mrs Martinez ?

I think a married man went messing about behind his wife's back....my view on that is DOUCHE


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DTA said:


> Deleted my wana bang comments. Learning from big nath lmao.


 I screen shot don't worry :whistling:


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I screen shot don't worry :whistling:


 As long as you don't share the nudes I sent you then we're good.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Looking at his wife's insta & he's f**ked up there. Shes pretty tidy :whistling:


 On pictures most bitches look nice

I Bet early morning she looks like a troll


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DTA said:


> As long as you don't share the nudes I sent you then we're good.


 Hmm I'd be ashamed to, so ur ok


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Was Miss Martinez decent?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Hmm I'd be ashamed to, so ur ok


 Don't deny our love skye


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Was Miss Martinez decent?


 from what I seen yes very , she was of understanding opinion she might not agree with you but could take your point and explain hers , she always seemed to point to previous guy issues shame if she's been screwed over again


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> from what I seen yes very , she was of understanding opinion she might not agree with you but could take your point and explain hers , she always seemed to point to previous guy issues shame if she's been screwed over again


 I'm not sure you share the same definition of decent :lol:


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I'm not sure you share the same definition of decent :lol:


 only going from times I've been in same threads posting , I doubt she would hook up knowing he was with someone else she didn't seem the type she came across very sensible

i need to use an escape route now as I don't want to stick up for someone I don't really know tbh.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Was Miss Martinez decent?


 They all are

Until they want some Dick :whistling:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> They all are
> 
> Until they want some Dick :whistling:


 And that dick ditches there ass for someone better :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

todai said:


> And that dick ditches there ass for someone better :whistling:


 Or younger


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Or younger


 Then they create Facebook pages for a man who doesn't use Facebook cause that'll sure show him :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> So u can't get caught?


 No. I don't want anyone stalking me in the first place.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Should have had a [email protected]


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Was Miss Martinez decent?


 Having seen a few pics of her half naked......

Yes she was


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Slagface said:


> Is it you're friend Mrs martinez that went messing with a married man? Interested to hear your view on that.


 If the guy is married then it is HE that is in the relationship and thus should focus on his relationship and not other people.

For the record, on here Nath always said he was single and had a kid who he'd do anything for but apparently turns out to be a lie, the blame IMO lies squarely on himself along with any consequences.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

mrwright said:


> Having seen a few pics of her half naked......
> 
> Yes she was


 Only half?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Only half?


 most important question which half top or bottom


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

This is never ending, brutal!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Having seen a few pics of her half naked......
> 
> Yes she was


 Poverty when 90% of the forum been baws deep


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Poverty when 90% of the forum been baws deep


 elbow deep


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> elbow deep


 That's u out then...short arms


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> That's u out then...short arms


 quite funny


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Or younger


 Do we really have to make this thread another dig at @Disclosure ffs :lol:


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Do we really have to make this thread another dig at @Disclosure ffs :lol:


 I've accepted my fate, that it will be something people will always talk about, kinda the same way people still bring up chris brown beating up rihanna.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> I've accepted my fate, that it will be something people will always talk about, kinda the same way people still bring up chris brown beating up rihanna.


 Desensitisation? Is that what you think it is. You're sick!










You're latest promo pic I assume?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Desensitisation? Is that what you think it is. You're sick!
> 
> 
> 
> You're latest promo pic I assume?


 @Disclosure be a man and put it as your profile pic lmao


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DTA said:


> @Disclosure be a man and put it as your profile pic lmao


 And then I can report it :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm abit concerned about the lack of education in here so .....just saying for those who are still behind.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Have to have


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I'm abit concerned about the lack of education in here so .....just saying for those who are still behind.
> 
> View attachment 138231


 So he didn't f**k her?

What a looser


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I'm abit concerned about the lack of education in here so .....just saying for those who are still behind.
> 
> View attachment 138231


 Classic sad looking out the window lol


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Should say

When he's out having a nice time with he's family

So you need to think of something to text him to ruin he's day.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

imagine ruining someones wife and children because someone got elbow deep in you and you took the huff because he loves his wife ... :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

todai said:


> imagine ruining someones wife and children because someone got elbow deep in you and you took the huff because he loves his wife ... :whistling:


 :confused1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DTA said:


> Classic sad looking out the window lol


 I see game plan watching him on his way to work.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> imagine ruining someones wife and children because someone got elbow deep in you and you took the huff because he loves his wife ... :whistling:


 Are u of this planet?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Are u of this planet?


 I've absolutely no idea what he's trying to say :lol:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Are u of this planet?


 yeh I did mong that, poor sentence structure.

'you'


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> I've accepted my fate, that it will be something people will always talk about, kinda the same way people still bring up chris brown beating up rihanna.


 Time to go under a new username boyo


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

zyphy said:


> Time to go under a new username boyo


 Lol fuk dat. No f**ks given.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

DTA said:


> Classic sad looking out the window lol


 I just thought she'd ended up with the $hittest seat at the cinema


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> And then I can report it :thumb


 Snitches get stitches right @Natty Steve'o bbe x


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> yeh I did mong that, poor sentence structure.
> 
> 'you'


 But U dot. See how silly u look correcting me for how I write and u write like that. I dont do grammar on here I make that clear I can't be arsed with thinking whether I wrote something correct for a bunch of loons and I don't often do a full stop so if u get one think yaself lucky


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Snitches get stitches right @Natty Steve'o bbe x


 Lol well I've heard that said to my face and I don't have any yet.....


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

zyphy said:


> Time to go under a new username boyo


 He already tried that lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey guys u love going deep don't u so I thought this was pretty deep what do U think? Shall we discuss?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Hey guys u love going deep don't u so I thought this was pretty deep what do U think? Shall we discuss?
> 
> View attachment 138259


 9/10 this is probably true.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Hey guys u love going deep don't u so I thought this was pretty deep what do U think? Shall we discuss?
> 
> View attachment 138259


 Yeah and women are the worst for it


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol well I've heard that said to my face and I don't have any yet.....


 The only stitches any woman will get from me are from laughter.....!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> The only stitches any woman will get from me are from laughter.....!


 Turn the lights off then, easy fix.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Turn the lights off then, easy fix.


 Hung like a humming bird! :redface:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> The only stitches any woman will get from me are from laughter
> 
> when I get my top off


 hold your horses white knight


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> But U dot. See how silly u look correcting me for how I write and u write like that. I dont do grammar on here I make that clear I can't be arsed with thinking whether I wrote something correct for a bunch of loons and I don't often do a full stop so if u get one think yaself lucky


 Not really, i made a poor structure in sentence basically saying someone ruined his life because he decided he wanted his wife more and she's spat the dummy out, was a joke, but no real need to ruin someones hole life because of an error in judgement or a mistake on his part. don't you realise how stupid you and your friends look making a Facebook page for someone who doesn't have Facebook...

Nobody really cares about grammar, but typing 'u' makes me think you still have a 3310 and go to high school, which if you do @Disclosure would be interested.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> hold your horses white knight


 Nothing white nightish about it!

It might be acceptable to beat women in your culture! Alas it is frowned upon in mine.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> when I get my top off [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_tongue.png&key=7ce8a73b02c025b1d90df7631f1edea4915b3aef71aa1a65939129279dac9cd6[/IMG]


 No muscle mass with shrunken genitalia people will think I take gear.... :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nothing white nightish about it!
> 
> It might be acceptable to beat women in your culture! Alas it is frowned upon in mine.


 Some women get pleasure from that and worst things 

Bet you just f**k missionary and no to often :thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Some women get pleasure from that and worst things
> 
> Bet you just f**k missionary and no to often :thumb


 Vanilla Stevo wouldn't even tug the hair of a fair maiden


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

DTA said:


> Should say
> 
> When he's out having a nice time with he's family
> 
> ...


 His


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> His


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> Not really, i made a poor structure in sentence basically saying someone ruined his life because he decided he wanted his wife more and she's spat the dummy out, was a joke, but no real need to ruin someones hole life because of an error in judgement or a mistake on his part. don't you realise how stupid you and your friends look making a Facebook page for someone who doesn't have Facebook...
> 
> Nobody really cares about grammar, but typing 'u' makes me think you still have a 3310 and go to high school, which if you do @Disclosure would be interested.


 did u say mistake/ error? This saves me educating u.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nothing white nightish about it!
> 
> It might be acceptable to beat women in your culture! Alas it is frowned upon in mine.


 These boys ( the regular clan) are just jealous of your naturalness, charm, intelligence, and clearly able to converse with women on forums without trying to 'bang' her or score points....u just can't teach this steveooooo ya got it or u ain't ...it's tough for them.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> did u say mistake/ error? This saves me educating u.
> 
> View attachment 138264


 I think you are mixing up "accident" and "mistake".

You can absolutely make a mistake but it was a purposeful action at the time.









So you're facebook meme thing is correct in that these things dont happen by accident. But it's point is outright wrong.

Sorry I had to "educate u"


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666

You been cheated a lot?

I Wonder why :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I think you are mixing up "accident" and "mistake".
> 
> You can absolutely make a mistake but it was a purposeful action at the time.
> 
> ...


 Now ur trying to digress, I never allow that when I educate. So back to the topic of cheating and lying....


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> I never allow that when I educate.


 You weren't educating:



Skye666 said:


> This saves me educating u.


 Education is fine, but lets be correct


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Now ur trying to digress


 Although I do agree with you that cheating is a premeditated action and cant be blamed on anything other than the individual.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Skye666
> 
> You been cheated a lot?
> 
> I Wonder why :whistling:


 Pissy fingers hi

i can tell u the honest truth but ur too dumb to listen u prefer to follow the clan but let's try shall we?

I was married 26 yrs ....he was killed in action ...he had 26 yrs if he wanted to...but he was an amazing intelligent man so I doubt it but one never knows still if I didn't know about it it answers your question I'm. It bitter am I if I didn't know?

Guy number 2 ...with him 3 years he drank too much I got rid .....I never found out about any cheating even to this day ...but who knows

last guy...number 3 ...with him 4 years ...extreme jealousy ...that just became unhealthy so I got rid ....again no cheating that I know of but who knows......so as I was never involved personally with. any cheating rats I honestly don't know but ur trying to,say I'm bitter about cheats so it must have happened to me...not the case.

Ps been single since August but I'm cool with that for now....next question?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

LOL @ this fu**ing thread......... All I have to say. :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> LOL @ this fu**ing thread......... All I have to say. :lol:


 nuff said


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Although I do agree with you that cheating is a premeditated action and cant be blamed on anything other than the individual.


 Well I'm glad we agree then....I quite like penguins


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Well I'm glad we agree then....I quite like penguins


 I think I can hear trumpets


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Pissy fingers hi
> 
> i can tell u the honest truth but ur too dumb to listen u prefer to follow the clan but let's try shall we?
> 
> ...


 Only the idiots get caught


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Only the idiots get caught


 simple rule for girls mate:

Dont trust anyone with less fat on their body than inches on their dick :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> simple rule mate:
> 
> Dont trust anyone with less fat on their body than inches on their dick :lol:


 Bignath was fat :whistling:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Bignath was fat :whistling:


 It was a clever ruse


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> nuff said


 Pretty much...... :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Pretty much...... :lol:


 I would have give you a like, but apparently I like everything.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I would have give you a like, but apparently I like everything.


 Same thing happened to me....... HA


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Same thing happened to me....... HA


 Lifesizepenguin likes this.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Lifesizepenguin likes this.


 @Quackerz likes this.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Pissy fingers hi
> 
> i can tell u the honest truth but ur too dumb to listen u prefer to follow the clan but let's try shall we?
> 
> ...


 All 3 went balls deep elsewhere guaranteed


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> All 3 went balls deep elsewhere guaranteed


 Obviously

unless they were deaf


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> All 3 went balls deep elsewhere guaranteed


 like any guarantee from u is worth anything. I think more like u have possibly cheated and think all men do it.....tut tut tut not so little one :nono:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I would have give you a like, but apparently I like everything.





Quackerz said:


> Same thing happened to me....... HA


 I have some spares.

Todai likes these


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

todai said:


> I have some spares.
> 
> Todai likes these


 Got some back. fu**ing get in there......... :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> All 3 went balls deep elsewhere guaranteed


 fu**ing savage. lol


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Got some back. fu**ing get in there......... :thumb


 :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

todai said:


> :lol:


 Have another. :lol:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Have another. :lol:


 Think we could use them all in this thread alone :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

todai said:


> Think we could use them all in this thread alone :lol:


 Could give it a shot, it's a shitty thread anyway. :lol:


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Got some back. fu**ing get in there......... :thumb


 I ran out immediately. It's like being poor!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

todai said:


> Think we could use them all in this thread alone :lol:


 I think we should stop loving everything so much. It's getting creepy


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DTA said:


> View attachment 138276


 LOL



Lifesizepenguin said:


> I ran out immediately. It's like being poor!


 Just took my last one. HA


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> LOL
> 
> Just took my last one. HA


 IOU one like


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> IOU one like


 I just took a screenshot of that........


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> like any guarantee from u is worth anything. I think more like u have possibly cheated and think all men do it.....tut tut tut not so little one :nono:


 No just all the obvious signs were in your post :lol:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> LOL
> 
> Just took my last one. HA


 I still have some :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

todai said:


> I still have some :lol:


 Yes! Got another HA


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Yes! Got another HA


 Any minute now....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Any minute now....


 :lol:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Still going strong


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I think we broke it. I'm not allowed any, Possibly ever again


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I think we broke it. I'm not allowed any, Possibly ever again


 I got you bro :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

todai said:


> I got you bro :lol:


 @Lifesizepenguin likes this


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @Lifesizepenguin likes this


 I've got extras I think :lol:


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Let's also have it right here.

Yes cheating is a shitty thing to do. But not every guy who cheats is a like the meme posted of being a cheat who is running from what's real looking for something false or whatever it said.

Some blokes just like the thrill of getting extra poontang on the side.

No less shitty of course, but the fact remains it's just an ego boost and almost considered an adrenaline fuelled game for some blokes.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Let's also have it right here.

Yes cheating is a shitty thing to do. But not every guy who cheats is a like the meme posted of being a cheat who is running from what's real looking for something false or whatever it said.

Some blokes just like the thrill of getting extra poontang on the side.

No less shitty of course, but the fact remains it's just an ego boost and almost considered an adrenaline fuelled game for some blokes.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> Let's also have it right here.
> 
> Yes cheating is a shitty thing to do. But not every guy who cheats is a like the meme posted of being a cheat who is running from what's real looking for something false or whatever it said.
> 
> ...


 Tbh this is a good post and correct in my eyes.. having a bang on the side can help a long term relationship


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

todai said:


> I've got extras I think :lol:


 I'm only getting one at a time lol


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Plate said:


> Tbh this is a good post and correct in my eyes.. having a bang on the side can help a long term relationship


 Struggling to see any logic in here.

Or are you just a WUM looking to antagonise the female UKM fraternity??


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Plate said:


> Tbh this is a good post and correct in my eyes.. having a bang on the side can help a long term relationship


 I don't agree I'm sorry :/ it can maybe make the male feel better about himself. But if he has to "struggle" through a relationship he's probably with the wrong person IMO.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I'm only getting one at a time lol


 I've still got none! I'm being punished


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Let's also have it right here.
> 
> Yes cheating is a shitty thing to do. But not every guy who cheats is a like the meme posted of being a cheat who is running from what's real looking for something false or whatever it said.
> 
> ...


 Some? Only the fools do that, grown ass men don't do that s**t.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> Tbh this is a good post and correct in my eyes.. having a bang on the side can help a long term relationship


 Now I know this is bait....come on plate u gotta work harder than that :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I've still got none! I'm being punished


 Now...there lies something that is NOT correct :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Some? Only the fools do that, grown ass men don't do that s**t.


 Lol focking lol

You can't be that stupid to really belive that


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

@Lifesizepenguin@Quackerz Untouchable :lol:


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Some? Only the fools do that, grown ass men don't do that s**t.


 Look, I don't want to be another to join the club who continually argue the toss with you on here, there's already enough for you to contend with after all.

However. You don't seriously think it's only young men or foolish ones that stray from their partners do you??

That in itself is a very foolish thing to say or even believe.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Donny dog said:


> Look, I don't want to be another to join the club who continually argue the toss with you on here, there's already enough for you to contend with after all.
> 
> However. You don't seriously think it's only young men or foolish ones that stray from their partners do you??
> 
> That in itself is a very foolish thing to say or even believe.


 This shows your immaturity, moral standing and how you feel about those supposedly dear to you!

hopefully one day you will get what so many people strive for.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This shows your immaturity, moral standing and how you feel about those supposedly dear to you!
> 
> hopefully one day you will get what so many people strive for.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This shows your immaturity, moral standing and how you feel about those supposedly dear to you!
> 
> hopefully one day you will get what so many people strive for.


 Woah there pal. Take a step back a minute and unsaddle yourself from that high horse.

Ive never cheated on a woman in my life. I'm also 36 years old so less of the patronising please.

If you seriously think there aren't fully grown, mature, intelligent men out there who simply enjoy the thrill of chasing other women when they are in a relationship with another then perhaps you should get out more!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

todai said:


> @Lifesizepenguin@Quackerz Untouchable :lol:


 All except my uncle....


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Woah there pal. Take a step back a minute and unsaddle yourself from that high horse.
> 
> Ive never cheated on a woman in my life. I'm also 36 years old so less of the patronising please.
> 
> If you seriously think there aren't fully grown, mature, intelligent men out there who simply enjoy the thrill of chasing other women when they are in a relationship with another then perhaps you should get out more!


 Then they are not mature,intelligent or fully grown enough. simple


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Then they are not mature,intelligent or fully grown enough. simple


 I take your point.

But it's a very naive one.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> I take your point.
> 
> But it's a very naive one.


 I understand what you are saying but not because most men/women who do stray make it right or acceptable and think those who don't do it are mugs. It seems the way of the world at the moment and it's pretty sickening.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> Look, I don't want to be another to join the club who continually argue the toss with you on here, there's already enough for you to contend with after all.
> 
> However. You don't seriously think it's only young men or *foolish* ones that stray from their partners do you??
> 
> That in itself is a very foolish thing to say or even believe.


adjective

1.

resulting from or showing a lack of sense; ill-considered; unwise:

a foolish action, a foolish speech.

2.

lacking forethought or caution.

3.

trifling, insignificant, or paltry.

1, 2. senseless, vacant, vapid, simple, witless. Foolish,fatuous, silly, inane, stupid, asinine imply weakness ofintellect and lack of judgment. Foolish implies lack ofcommon sense or good judgment or, sometimes,weakness of mind: a foolish decision; The child seems

http://www.dictionary.com/browse/foolish

There is no intelligence in foolish.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


 Wants action off Skye, too much of a bitch to admit it..... sad.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Wants action off Skye, too much of a bitch to admit it..... sad.


 Trying to follow in bignaths foot steps but picked a man hating feminazi to knight :lol:


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Cheating is naughty and wrong.

No need for all the amateur philosophy on it from the men dressed all in black looking to death slide into Skye's bedroom and leave some milk tray on her dresser as she sleeps.

Close thread.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Trying to follow in bignaths foot steps but picked a man hating feminazi to knight :lol:


 It's that obvious it's sad.... lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Look, I don't want to be another to join the club who continually argue the toss with you on here, there's already enough for you to contend with after all.
> 
> However. You don't seriously think it's only young men or foolish ones that stray from their partners do you??
> 
> That in itself is a very foolish thing to say or even believe.


 Hahaha that's the most polite thing so done wrote to me on here for a while but honestly I'm quite capable of dealing with anything thrown at me but do t be offended if it comes back. 

i do t think only young men foolish by grown ass men I men those mentally stable, and mentally mature enough to know u don't cheat, u just say look I'm out and u move on with whoever u like. It's not an age thing...it's whether u are a dick or not.

Poontang is more of a foolish thing to say....but that's just my opinion. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Wants action off Skye, too much of a bitch to admit it..... sad.


 Are u jealous?????? ....I'm flattered but ur not mature enough for me....calm down x


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Trying to follow in bignaths foot steps but picked a man hating feminazi to knight :lol:


 And u ...look how jealous u are, no women on here fancy fuqwit so he gets all on the attack.....sit down


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> And u ...look how jealous u are, no women on here fancy fuqwit so he gets all on the attack.....sit down


 Jealous? Now we can add senile to your list. I wouldn't touch your dried up man hating snatch with my worst enemies cock :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Are u jealous?????? ....I'm flattered but ur not mature enough for me....calm down x


 Got a beautiful Mrs already unfortunately, would never want anyone else, especially an aging hag. I'm sure you'll find someone someday though bubs. :thumbup1:


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Hahaha that's the most polite thing so done wrote to me on here for a while but honestly I'm quite capable of dealing with anything thrown at me but do t be offended if it comes back.
> 
> i do t think only young men foolish by grown ass men I men those mentally stable, and mentally mature enough to know u don't cheat, u just say look I'm out and u move on with whoever u like. It's not an age thing...it's whether u are a dick or not.
> 
> Poontang is more of a foolish thing to say....but that's just my opinion. :lol:


 Sorry but I can't make head nor tail of what that says.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I'm sure you'll find someone someday though bubs. :thumbup1:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Now...there lies something that is NOT correct :whistling:


 Have you got insider info Skye?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Are u jealous?????? ....I'm flattered but ur not mature enough for me....calm down x


 You reckon you're mature ?? :lol:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Also Skyee.

Im also ex forces and I can comfortably say there's at least a 95% chance your hubby dicked another girl. On exercise or travelling away. You're surrounded in a male environment full of guys talking like that about cheating and side girls etc.

Sorry to burst your bubble.

Ps Feminism rules


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

todai said:


> Also Skyee.
> 
> Im also ex forces and I can comfortably say there's at least a 95% chance your hubby dicked another girl. On exercise or travelling away. You're surrounded in a male environment full of guys talking like that about cheating and side girls etc.
> 
> ...


 Do you reckon yeah?

I am friends with guys in military who tell me they are faithful to their partners, I would like to think they tell me the truth.

But obviously I don't know the culture or anything about it really so I've got nothing to go off.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Do you reckon yeah?
> 
> I am friends with guys in military who tell me they are faithful to their partners, I would like to think they tell me the truth.
> 
> But obviously I don't know the culture or anything about it really so I've got nothing to go off.


 Theyre not. Theyre lieing.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Donny dog said:


> Woah there pal. Take a step back a minute and unsaddle yourself from that high horse.
> 
> Ive never cheated on a woman in my life.* I'm also 36 years old so less of the patronising please.*
> 
> If you seriously think there aren't fully grown, mature, intelligent *men out there who simply enjoy the thrill of chasing other women when they are in a relationship *with another then perhaps you should get out more!


 I'm not 36 ... lol

I know that there are people who do this. I would not call them intelligent (maybe emotionally damaged but not intelligent) It never ends well, I've seen it happen buddy!


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Do you reckon yeah?
> 
> I am friends with guys in military who tell me they are faithful to their partners, I would like to think they tell me the truth.
> 
> But obviously I don't know the culture or anything about it really so I've got nothing to go off.


 Personally yeh. It's a big boys club. When you go round different areas get drunk with the lads different countries etc things happen.

Theres a few that are faithful I guess but most servicemen have had a few divorces haha

i mean we've all listened to Skyee, imagine having to put up with the drizzle. I'd cheat on her too :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Wants action off Skye, too much of a bitch to admit it..... sad.


 :crazy:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> :crazy:


 :rolleye11:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

todai said:


> Personally yeh. It's a big boys club. When you go round different areas get drunk with the lads different countries etc things happen.
> 
> Theres a few that are faithful I guess but most servicemen have had a few divorces haha
> 
> i mean we've all listened to Skyee, imagine having to put up with the drizzle. I'd cheat on her too :lol:


 I just don't date men......... lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

todai said:


> Personally yeh. It's a big boys club. When you go round different areas get drunk with the lads different countries etc things happen.
> 
> Theres a few that are faithful I guess but most servicemen have had a few divorces haha
> 
> i mean we've all listened to Skyee, imagine having to put up with the drizzle. I'd cheat on her too :lol:


 I appreciate that happens. I would imagine there's a lot of them like that too with the culture you are outlining. Can't be all though, that would surprise me.

What about yourself?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I just don't date men......... lol


 .... no men?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Jealous? Now we can add senile to your list. I wouldn't touch your dried up man hating snatch with my worst enemies cock :lol:


 But u keep wanting to talk to me? ...so I'm afraid Im running with senile and each time u quote me il assume u are hungry for dried up snatch man hating or not..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> :crazy:


 Lol I know....there's no point trying to explain how daft they sound


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

todai said:


> Also Skyee.
> 
> Im also ex forces and I can comfortably say there's at least a 95% chance your hubby dicked another girl. On exercise or travelling away. You're surrounded in a male environment full of guys talking like that about cheating and side girls etc.
> 
> ...


 This is a particularly crass post.

The blokes dead yet you choose to speak ill/make comments about him when he can't ever defend himself.

There really are some fu**ing imbeciles on here.

And to be clear, this is not me trying to worm my way into Skye's panties, I find her just as tedious as plenty others.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> It's that obvious it's sad.... lol


 What's obvious is u, that fuqwit guy and slimdaddydawg are all chumming each other.....so obvious...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> But u keep wanting to talk to me? ...so I'm afraid Im running with senile and each time u quote me il assume u are hungry for dried up snatch man hating or not..


 Would be like having a wank with sand paper in my hand


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Got a beautiful Mrs already unfortunately, would never want anyone else, especially an aging hag. I'm sure you'll find someone someday though bubs. :thumbup1:


 If u don't want me to assume u are trying to date me, don't keep pulling me into ur drama Rama. And FTR I have no doubt u have a beautiful mrs I'm sure lots of guys on here do, but does she know how disgustingly rude u are on here? Or is that hidden from her? Just wondering.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> What's obvious is u, that fuqwit guy and slimdaddydawg are all chumming each other.....so obvious...


 Because that made perfect sense.......


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Have you got insider info Skye?


 No ...I'm always the outsider


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> You reckon you're mature ?? :lol:


 I am mature but I have to drop several levels when I'm talking to the likes of the crew and that includes u...if I be my mature self none of u listen but iv rumbled feathers with the jealousy thing haven't i.....I think u want me aswell. Pm me a pic let me see what u bring to the table.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> Also Skyee.
> 
> Im also ex forces and I can comfortably say there's at least a 95% chance your hubby dicked another girl. On exercise or travelling away. You're surrounded in a male environment full of guys talking like that about cheating and side girls etc.
> 
> ...


 How do u know ..my hubby may have been that 5%.

i know what happens in the forces ........coming on here is exactly like listening to a bunch a guys on exercise!! But does that mean u all do,the same things u talk of on here? Boys will be boys how they chat.

Out of interest ...what rank did u make?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Do you reckon yeah?
> 
> I am friends with guys in military who tell me they are faithful to their partners, I would like to think they tell me the truth.
> 
> But obviously I don't know the culture or anything about it really so I've got nothing to go off.


 I know the culture very well....he's trying to convince me of something that's not true!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol I know....there's no point trying to explain how daft they sound


 Yeah I know ...Just because people act like grown ups and can have a friendly relationship with good banter they put 2 + 2 together and come up with 6.

Maturity is a wonderful thing :smoke:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Donny dog said:


> This is a particularly crass post.
> 
> The blokes dead yet you choose to speak ill/make comments about him when he can't ever defend himself.
> 
> ...


 Back off buddy......! :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> Personally yeh. It's a big boys club. When you go round different areas get drunk with the lads different countries etc things happen.
> 
> Theres a few that are faithful I guess but most servicemen have had a few divorces haha
> 
> i mean we've all listened to Skyee, imagine having to put up with the drizzle. I'd cheat on her too :lol:


 Lol...really? The 'typical squaddie' ur talking about ...oh the ones who ride bare back at every local pub then end up having to marry the local bike because she got pregnant and who embarrasses him in the mess because she's become a fat mess herself....who's mates take the piss because they had her too and watched her many a time do the walk of shame through the barracks many a morning.

How could u cheat on me ? I genuinely mean this .....me and u would not communicate off here ever!!!! U sound like that 'typical squaddie' I just mentioned.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> This is a particularly crass post.
> 
> The blokes dead yet you choose to speak ill/make comments about him when he can't ever defend himself.
> 
> ...


 Seriously....I am in no way affected by it...I wouldn't have said it if I thought it would be some thing they could use against me ....I was just being honest in the context of what I was asked by pissy fingers.

I'm not tedious either..sure I get it may seem so when u see me keep popping up...but they goat me so I give it back.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yeah I know ...Just because people act like grown ups and can have a friendly relationship with good banter they put 2 + 2 together and come up with 6.
> 
> Maturity is a wonderful thing :smoke:


 Creeping levels

JEDI *KNIGHT*


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Creeping levels
> 
> JEDI *KNIGHT*


 Projection is perception........You know nothing of what you speak of.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> No ...I'm always the outsider


 A Platinum outsider is an insider by default 

It just wouldn't be the same without you now would it?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Creeping levels
> 
> JEDI *KNIGHT*


 Hahahaha :lol:

You're relentless!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Steven ready for battle with the mean lads of UKM


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Steven ready for battle with the mean lads of UKM


 PMSL :lol:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I appreciate that happens. I would imagine there's a lot of them like that too with the culture you are outlining. Can't be all though, that would surprise me.
> 
> What about yourself?


 I was single for most of my time. A younger man so I didn't. I only did 4 and a half years. It's not them all obviously but 24 years in the forces away from home travelling etc. It's probably happened once or twice. Boys are boys


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Donny dog said:


> This is a particularly crass post.
> 
> The blokes dead yet you choose to speak ill/make comments about him when he can't ever defend himself.
> 
> ...


 Because someone is dead doesn't mean you can't talk about the culture you've expierenced. Tool

s**t he's the only person who's ever died and when he died he was the best person ever. Aren't they all.

Inrespect the man he died in combat as Skyee outlined. However, I can still comment about the culture if I so please. I was in. Thanks. Knob


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> How do u know ..my hubby may have been that 5%.
> 
> i know what happens in the forces ........coming on here is exactly like listening to a bunch a guys on exercise!! But does that mean u all do,the same things u talk of on here? Boys will be boys how they chat.
> 
> Out of interest ...what rank did u make?


 I left as a marine Skyee. As I said only did minimum. But then went into private security and was the youngest team leader their. Before you question my soldering  youngest by about 4 years.

He did 24. He must've at least made sargeant major. Or went through the ranks too officer.

Which then, how did he die in combat? Normally at those ranks they aren't on the field. (Normally)


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Because that made perfect sense.......


 Ran out of likes brother



Skye666 said:


> Lol...really? The 'typical squaddie' ur talking about ...oh the ones who ride bare back at every local pub then end up having to marry the local bike because she got pregnant and who embarrasses him in the mess because she's become a fat mess herself....who's mates take the piss because they had her too and watched her many a time do the walk of shame through the barracks many a morning.
> 
> How could u cheat on me ? I genuinely mean this .....me and u would not communicate off here ever!!!! U sound like that 'typical squaddie' I just mentioned.


 Sounds like the boys said about you ehh Skyee  don't be sad it's just banter babes


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

todai said:


> Ran out of likes brother
> 
> Sounds like the boys said about you ehh Skyee  don't be sad it's just banter babes


 Some savage s**t in this thread. lol


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Some savage s**t in this thread. lol


 A love it :lol: non @Natty Steve'o is prowling :whistling:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Some savage s**t in this thread. lol


 I know right?

Talk about the banter tank


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> A Platinum outsider is an insider by default
> 
> It just wouldn't be the same without you now would it?


 Maybe I'm an 'insider threat' ohhhhhh now then.

Course it wouldn't they would miss me especially the 'crew'


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I forgot what this thread is even about :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

todai said:


> A love it :lol: non @Natty Steve'o is prowling :whistling:


 It's cause he still has his balls unlike the rest of you f**kers


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> It's cause he still has his balls unlike the rest of you f**kers


 :lol: Skyee wants a baby. She's picked a natty


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

todai said:


> :lol: Skyee wants a baby. She's picked a natty


 Aaand I'm out of likes haha


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Aaand I'm out of likes haha


 Me also :mellow: we need more forum likes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> I left as a marine Skyee. As I said only did minimum. But then went into private security and was the youngest team leader their. Before you question my soldering  youngest by about 4 years.
> 
> He did 24. He must've at least made sargeant major. Or went through the ranks too officer.
> 
> Which then, how did he die in combat? Normally at those ranks they aren't on the field. (Normally)


 Hey ..let me make this clear, I wouldn't question your soldiering or time spent whether u or anyone on here I respect anyone who serves whether we butt heads here or not makes no difference.

I said married 26 yrs. I didn't say how long he served. I'm not here to be quizzed because some guys dont Believe what I'm saying it's ok if u don't. I'm sure not gonna write all my personal stuff to the extent of what rank was he, where was he based, how did he die ffs there's a line for all of us.

On a side note though...eeeeek


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I forgot what this thread is even about :lol:


 CHEATING LYING RATS!! Oh and my alleged dried up ole vagina...or was that the other thread...can't remember as I also have dementia...keep up


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Hey ..let me make this clear, I wouldn't question your soldiering or time spent whether u or anyone on here I respect anyone who serves whether we butt heads here or not makes no difference.
> 
> I said married 26 yrs. I didn't say how long he served. I'm not here to be quizzed because some guys dont Believe what I'm saying it's ok if u don't. I'm sure not gonna write all my personal stuff to the extent of what rank was he, where was he based, how did he die ffs there's a line for all of us.
> 
> ...


 Don't get the photo also I didn't say "former" ?

:confused1:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

todai said:


> I left as a marine Skyee. As I said only did minimum. But then went into private security and was the youngest team leader their. Before you question my soldering  youngest by about 4 years.
> 
> He did 24. He must've at least made sargeant major. Or went through the ranks too officer.
> 
> Which then, how did he die in combat? Normally at those ranks they aren't on the field. (Normally)


 Sounds like he was in Baghdad before you were in your Dads Bags mush.

If youre a former serviceman, I dont know where you get off asking a question like that bc (as you should know) if you did ask that question to a wife at a Vets meet, youd get filled in quick smart mush.

Dont let the internet encourage you to take things too far hey mucker?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> Don't get the photo also I didn't say "former" ?
> 
> :confused1:


 Are u in the marines now?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> Sounds like he was in Baghdad before you were in your Dads Bags mush.
> 
> If youre a former serviceman, I dont know where you get off asking a question like that bc (as you should know) if you did ask that question to a wife at a Vets meet, youd get filled in quick smart mush.
> 
> Dont let the internet encourage you to take things too far hey mucker?


 Would say it to there face also mucker. I regularly attend a veterans meeting most Tuesdays infact. There's no shame in dying in combat. And no shame in asking a persons position. Mucker


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Are u in the marines now?


 No. I just said I left. You put emphasis on the word "former" that I never said. I refer to myself in most as ex marine.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Why so much drama if the looser didn't f**k mrss M ?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Why so much drama if the looser didn't f**k mrss M ?


 Todai likes this


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> CHEATING LYING RATS!! Oh and my alleged dried up ole vagina...or was that the other thread...can't remember as I also have dementia...keep up


 Oh yeah 

But seriously this thread is bleeding me dry


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

todai said:


> Would say it to there face also mucker. I regularly attend a veterans meeting most Tuesdays infact. There's no shame in dying in combat. And no shame in asking a persons position. Mucker


 You know the context in which you asked it, crow.

Interrogating a wife isnt big or clever, especially if youve only done your 4 and demobbed.

Now get back in the box. Mine is a big mac and fries.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> You know the context in which you asked it, crow.
> 
> Interrogating a wife isnt big or clever, especially if youve only done your 4 and demobbed.
> 
> ...


 I asked a question how it's perceived isn't my problem.

Also crow is a term used in the army mucker. Get it right. HAT


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

todai said:


> I asked a question how it's perceived isn't my problem.
> 
> Also crow is a term used in the army mucker. Get it right. *HAT*


 ?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

todai said:


> I asked a question how it's perceived isn't my problem.
> 
> Also crow is a term used in the army mucker. Get it right. HAT


 Hence why I used it you bootneck crow.

Love it when mongs do 4 years and think theyre steely eyed dealers of death.

You probably still get pocket money off your gran.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> ?


 paras


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> Hence why I used it you bootneck crow.
> 
> Love it when mongs do 4 years and think theyre steely eyed dealers of death.
> 
> You probably still get pocket money off your gran.


 Bootneck crow makes no sense either.

i don't think I'm anything I'm quite clearly saying and correcting the s**t your spouting. You clearly think your something tho.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

todai said:


> Bootneck crow makes no sense either.
> 
> i don't think I'm anything I'm quite clearly saying and correcting the s**t your spouting. You clearly think your something tho.


 f**k me......I thought the dit they used to sing about marine marine in a boat, living proof that s**t can float was just a joke......but youre a gen floater Sheryl.

Trying to gob off to a wife about how her fella died, all while flapping your little crow feathers ' Im an ex marine, did 4 and 1/2 years then went private and WAS THE YOUNGEST TEAM LEADER BY 4 YEARS'.

Were you a cadet RSM who thought youd join the regs as a full screw bc you ' couldnt take some crap hat lance-jack telling you what to do' ?

Turn it in will ya son. Youve been rumbled.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Bootneck = someone who is in the corps

Good effort!

:smoke:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> No. I just said I left. You put emphasis on the word "former" that I never said. I refer to myself in most as ex marine.


 So u were a marine.....a former marine means previously was.....irrelevant if u said the word former.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> f**k me......I thought the dit they used to sing about marine marine in a boat, living proof that s**t can float was just a joke......but youre a gen floater Sheryl.
> 
> Trying to gob off to a wife about how her fella died, all while flapping your little crow feathers ' Im an ex marine, did 4 and 1/2 years then went private and WAS THE YOUNGEST TEAM LEADER BY 4 YEARS'.
> 
> ...


 Your quite defensive mate. What happened did you not make it?

Again crow doesn't work with us idiot? It's not a term used against us.

Whats up mate? Did you try to join or something? Get kicked out? Poor soul

ps rumbled at what you fu**ing sponge monkey


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

And see all your chat your spouting. I left 6 years ago. I'm well passed it all. Nonce


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

todai said:


> Your quite defensive mate. What happened did you not make it?
> 
> Again crow doesn't work with us idiot? It's not a term used against us.
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA *DEAD*

Tips for crows: Dont try to use your vast military service to intimidate others, especially when you did 4 and a half years and demobbed quick smart.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

No boot necks in this thread, probably just a slack jawed matlow who heard some of the twang....!


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> No boot necks in this thread, probably just a slack jawed matlow who heard some of the twang....!


 Dam. I'm caught :lol:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> No boot necks in this thread, probably just a slack jawed matlow who heard some of the twang....!


 Never claimed it mate, I swim like a fu**ing rock


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA *DEAD*
> 
> Tips for crows: Dont try to use your vast military service to intimidate others, especially when you did 4 and a half years and demobbed quick smart.
> 
> View attachment 138299


 You're dead funny.

havent used any vast military advice either ? Could easily have lied. You sitting here spouting army patter makes me realise you're just a sore c**t who didn't make it and we probably bullied you on exercise.

Feel sorry for ya buddy. Now get back behind your keyboard and tell me how awesome I am


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> Never claimed it mate, I swim like a fu**ing rock


 I knew you weren't anyways with saying crow. It's an army term. :lol:

ps we don't actually swim that much. It's not like the adverts and no I can't just pinch your neck and make you collapse either. You'd have known that if you actually made it. Probably got injured into hunter then discharged.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

And also I wasn't spouting anything. I said I was part of that culture so knew what the guys where like.

And me and Skyee have s long drawn or battle over this forum with her feminism etc but st the end of the day it's just a forum.

You clearly don't follow the full thread so rather than trying to get in Skyees pants you s**t c**t you should pay attention.

Now get my wet on you soft c**t


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Steven ready for battle with the mean lads of UKM


 You're a bit full on with all the WK stuff usually, but fu**ing hell this got me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

todai said:


> You're dead funny.
> 
> havent used any vast military advice either ? Could easily have lied. You sitting here spouting army patter makes me realise you're just a sore c**t who didn't make it and we probably bullied you on exercise.
> 
> Feel sorry for ya buddy. Now get back behind your keyboard and tell me how awesome I am





todai said:


> I knew you weren't anyways with saying crow. It's an army term. :lol:
> 
> ps we don't actually swim that much. It's not like the adverts and no I can't just pinch your neck and make you collapse either. You'd have known that if you actually made it. Probably got injured into hunter then discharged.


 ' I did 4 and a half years and now im action man.... tell me how awesome I am!'


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

So does the guy even have a skyline


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> ' I did 4 and a half years and now im action man.... tell me how awesome I am!'
> 
> View attachment 138302


 But I didn't make out i was. Mate are you honestly special? Are you not reading how the thread went who asked who? Etc like go give your laptop to an adult and let them help you instead of trying to chew the keyboard.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> And also I wasn't spouting anything. I said I was part of that culture so knew what the guys where like.
> 
> And me and Skyee have s long drawn or battle over this forum with her feminism etc but st the end of the day it's just a forum.
> 
> ...


 I don't battle...u look for a fight :nono:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

todai said:


> And also I wasn't spouting anything. I said I was part of that culture so knew what the guys where like.
> 
> And me and Skyee have s long drawn or battle over this forum with her feminism etc but st the end of the day it's just a forum.
> 
> ...


 You probably clung on to your biff chit for shin splits for 4 years, got sent out on ex, realised your softie doesnt protect against a cold vagina, got back, went and whined to your Raz man, said you had problems with your bird and you were gonna top your sen and got knobbed off to the g10 Storeman to get bummed for a packet of hobnobs.

Legit your story there son!


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I don't battle...u look for a fight :nono:


 Just want some Rough sex babes.

Inlike it when you tell me how females are just as good as men


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> Just want some Rough sex babes.
> 
> Inlike it when you tell me how females are just as good as men


 Now this proves ur lying...I'd never say females are as good as men...women are far better.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> You probably clung on to your biff chit for shin splits for 4 years, got sent out on ex, realised your softie doesnt protect against a cold vagina, got back, went and whined to your Raz man, said you had problems with your bird and you were gonna top your sen and got knobbed off to the g10 Storeman to get bummed for a packet of hobnobs.
> 
> Legit your story there son!


 You have mental health issues buddy :confused1:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Now this proves ur lying...I'd never say females are as good as men...women are far better.


 At moaning. Yes :lol:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

todai said:


> You have mental health issues buddy :confused1:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> You're a bit full on with all the WK stuff usually, but fu**ing hell this got me :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Why you gotta hurt me with these back handers bbe x


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm getting f**ked tonight

By myself


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I'm getting f**ked tonight
> 
> By myself


 Spanking the monkey....! :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I'm getting f**ked tonight
> 
> By myself


 You baller!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Spanking the monkey....! :lol:


 Prob ran out of cash to keep paying them girls who's pic he puts up on here....so monkey best option beginning of month ...pub chefs wages dosnt run far...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Prob ran out of cash to keep paying them girls who's pic he puts up on here....so monkey best option beginning of month ...pub chefs wages dosnt run far...


 Lol

I get pay to f**k on top of 40k a year

I can post post pictures but for you and fatty I don't give a s**t 

Bet your boyfriend buy you caviar and white truffles before for dinner

Get a life looser :whistling:


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Did sombody say pics of girls?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DTA said:


> Did sombody say pics of girls?
> 
> View attachment 138308


 Old ugly people get jealous mate 

Tonight's pussy skye666

And British fat stevo

Who is the man?

cu**s :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

jake87 said:


> So does the guy even have a skyline


 Sure and his own car tuning business.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Lol
> 
> I get pay to f**k* on top of 40k a year*
> 
> ...


 :lol: You live down the smoke too double :lol: :lol: I take it you rent a bed sit...

Don't over do it tonight you have those Sunday pub lunches to prep in the morning!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Old ugly people get jealous mate
> 
> Tonight's pussy skye666
> 
> ...


 She will be gone once she gets to know you.

All mouth and trousers. I would imagine a superficial personality with shrunken nuts and limp a dick are not qualities women like in a man. :smoke:

But hey you must have a nice smile...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> She will be gone once she gets to know you.
> 
> All mouth and trousers. I would imagine a superficial personality with shrunken nuts and limp a dick are not qualities women like in a man. :smoke:
> 
> ...


 Stevo test levels 25nmol/l

Frandeman test levels 4000nmol/l

Haha haha haha

You don't know what you missing fatty


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And every weekend off to party

I can look after myself mate

How long you been shagging same pussy ? :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And don't forget

4 holidays this year

I'm doing OK 

Going to stop as im giving to much information look what happened to bignath :thumb

Trust no fu**ing one me


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> And don't forget
> 
> 4 holidays this year
> 
> ...


 The Internet police will have you


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> The Internet police will have you


 f**k the police


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> View attachment 138311


 Didn't have you down as a racist Steven


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> f**k the police


 Lifesizepenguin likes this.

Your birds gonna flip when they put the pieces together and blow ye up. Best burn your phone


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Didn't have you down as a racist Steven


 For once you are correct! I'm not racist by any means or stretch of the imagination. There is only one race which is the Human Race! The human race is very diverse both in culture and belief! Again I have no prejudiced. Live and let live is my opinion. There are good and bad people from all walks of life backgrounds and beliefs.



Frandeman said:


> Stevo test levels 25nmol/l
> 
> Frandeman test levels 4000nmol/l
> 
> ...





Frandeman said:


> And every weekend off to party
> 
> I can look after myself mate
> 
> How long you been shagging same pussy ? :whistling:





Frandeman said:


> And don't forget
> 
> 4 holidays this year
> 
> ...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> For once you are correct! I'm not racist by any means or stretch of the imagination.


 I was only correct in being mistaken. It was a highly racist post Steven


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I was only correct in being mistaken. It was a highly racist post Steven


 I'm surprised you never stayed true to type and reported it!

You didn't simply because its not. You insist on calling me Steven LOL... It is not my name! Steve'o is :smoke: (if you want to connect with me personally)


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm surprised you never stayed true to type and reported it!
> 
> You didn't simply because its not. You insist on calling me Steven LOL... It is not my name! Steve'o is :smoke: (if you want to connect with me personally)


 How do you know who reports what? Are you a MOD or just take my posts far too seriously? :lol:

But your post was racist. No argument really.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> How do you know who reports what? Are you a MOD or just take my posts far too seriously? :lol:
> 
> But your post was racist. No argument really.


 There is no racist content whatsoever. Your looking for stuff that simply is not there. You are becoming obsessed by me! Bless!

I take everything with a pinch of salt matey...You should try it :smoke:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> There is no racist content whatsoever. Your looking for stuff that simply is not there. You are becoming obsessed by me! Bless!
> 
> I take everything with a pinch of salt matey...You should try it :smoke:


 Yet again too much irony in one post.

You are racist and triggered right now :lol:

Calls me obsessed when you never fail to comment on my posts :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Yet again too much irony in one post.
> 
> You are racist and triggered right now :lol:
> 
> Calls me obsessed when you never fail to comment on my posts :whistling:


 I didn't realise I was until now. (Thanks for pointing this out) I retort simply because you quote or tag me. No other reason. :smoke:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Lol
> 
> I get pay to f**k on top of 40k a year
> 
> ...


 I don't like caviar and truffles they tats like s**t.

I'm allowed an opinion like u are..u think I'm a looser....I do t think u can get a gf...it's all good.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Old ugly people get jealous mate
> 
> Tonight's pussy skye666
> 
> ...


 Who is the man? ...not you whoooooo!

Anyone can post pictures of girls dosnt mean she with you...only thing u lay...is the tables...awwww


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> How do you know who reports what? Are you a MOD or just take my posts far too seriously? :lol:


 I know you have reported one of my posts :smoke: and probably others to which I can say LOL :lol: If I get under your skin just use the block function and I'm gone. Or continue to report my posting to the mods and go for the ban if it means that much to you. :smoke:

I say dig out matey.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I know you have reported one of my posts :smoke: and probably others to which I can say LOL :lol: If I get under your skin just use the block function and I'm gone. Or continue to report my posting to the mods and go for the ban if it means that much to you. :smoke:
> 
> I say dig out matey.


 Dig out blind my san


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I know you have reported one of my posts :smoke: and probably others to which I can say LOL :lol: If I get under your skin just use the block function and I'm gone. Or continue to report my posting to the mods and go for the ban if it means that much to you. :smoke:
> 
> I say dig out matey.


 Unless your a mod or are taking my posts as gospel you are going to have to explain how you know. Women's intuition? :lol:

I just find it funny how triggered you get haha


----------

